# borderless printing on canon 5200 - can't figure it out!



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

For the life of me i can't seem to get my new canon 5200 to print borderlessly on 4x6 photo paper... 

i am flicking through the settings back and forth but even though i feel as though every setting is where it should be, the preview has a border - as does the printed result... 

can anyone help?

EDIT. I think I am getting there. I changed page setup in iPhoto to be 4x6 borderless.

Tell me, is it normal for there to be space to the left and right? the preview is now saying it's going to the edges of the top and bottom of the photo (if it's a landscape shot), but is leaving space to the left and right.


----------



## phobic (May 18, 2005)

I don't know much about photo printing, but in regular printing if you print with no border you end up getting ink on your rollers, which then makes every printed page look messy, so normally there's a 1cm white border round your page at least.


----------



## candykoala_44 (May 28, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> For the life of me i can't seem to get my new canon 5200 to print borderlessly on 4x6 photo paper...
> 
> i am flicking through the settings back and forth but even though i feel as though every setting is where it should be, the preview has a border - as does the printed result...
> 
> ...


Most compact digital cameras are designed shoot the same aspect ratio as a computer monitor. It's all based on 640x480 or higher resolution.

A full frame image from your digital camera should work out to 4x5.3". If you are printing a 4x5.3" image on 4x6" paper - you will end up with a border on both the left and right hand side.

DSLRs shoot in a 4x6 apsect ratio - the same as traditional 35mm film.

Try cropping all of the images that you want to print in iPhoto to a 4x6 format. Then when you send them to your Canon Printer - you should fill in the entire paper and not get any white edges.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I wondered if this was the case. Thanks. I figured it might be a ratio thing.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Assuming you have the same borderless printing feature as my Canon i550, you CAN in fact print anything with full edge to edge bleeding. In the case of photos from a digital camera, it just enlarges the image and crops off the extra bit on the top and bottom.

You can find the borderless printing setting as a special paper size in your print menu. So where you normally select your photo paper size as 5x7 for example, you will see an option for 5x7(borderless). That will show you a slider that allows you to select the amount of "zoom" that will be done to the image to make it fill the paper.

A7


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

a7mc said:


> You can find the borderless printing setting as a special paper size in your print menu. So where you normally select your photo paper size as 5x7 for example, you will see an option for 5x7(borderless). That will show you a slider that allows you to select the amount of "zoom" that will be done to the image to make it fill the paper.


Hmmm no I can't find this. I have 4x6 (borderless) as a paper option in 'page setup', but don't seen any magnification slider.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

After selecting one of the "borderless" paper sizes, when you go back to your standard print settings, you will see a "borderless printing" option. In there, you can find the "amount of magnification" slider.

My printer has 4x6, 5x7 and 8x10 borderless sizes. Yours may be different.

A7


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't appear to have the same options as you.

But a quick look at the Canon support site for my printer revealed that the correct process for printing prints that fit properly on the paper is to constrain and crop in iPhoto. A bit clunky if you ask me but there we are.


----------

